# Merry Christmas and happy holidays



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This past weekend my Christmas list was completed ???????? my wife and I were fortunate to witness shop with a cop❤ A large group of fireman and a group of volunteers from a local hospital shopping with underprivileged children. The one that hit me the hardest was a little boy and his mentor, they came up to some hats and gloves, and he asked if he could have one of each. His mentor then asked what else he wanted, without hesitating he replied, just spending the day with his mentor was more than he could have ever have hoped for.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas Tag. You are the most genuinely gracious person I've ever encountered online.

God bless you and yours. I hope Santa has a special bag set aside just for you. You deserve it.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Merry Christmas Tag! Be safe and best wishes to you and yours in the new year! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A very Merry Christmas to you guys.


----------



## marky (Dec 29, 2016)

A very Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

What was your most memorable Christmas? Mine definitely was when my Dad and I went out and cut down our Christmas tree.I was young enough that I stood on the front seat with my Dad❤


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> What was your most memorable Christmas? Mine definitely was when my Dad and I went out and cut down our Christmas tree.I was young enough that I stood on the front seat with my Dad️


The Christmas my mom gave my dad the same style Fender Stratocaster he'd had to pawn as a young father when his first wife died, and I saw him shed tears or the first time. It was like watching the Grinchs heart grow two sizes lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Good stuff, Tag.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------

